# Unusual,Uncommon or Different Boys Names



## Becyboo__x

*I have a couple of girls names that i like already but i am clueless on boys name every name my friends,family or anyone suggests i dont like or something and i think if on friday bubs is a boy hes not going to have a name by the due date lol!

But middle name will be Jack .. any suggestions will be nice feel lost with it all lol
x


(I didnt want names that are really different thats all its everyone gets me i liked names like Harrison but my friend is caling her little boy that 
x*


----------



## Pyrrhic

Cornelius or Felix :winkwink:


----------



## Becyboo__x

* .. Cornelius is my dogs middle name haha sounds silly but when we brought him it was his dads name or something lol
and felix is my kittens name  *


----------



## ~Roo~

Wesley 
Connor 
Nolan
Asher
Beckett
Landon
Sawyer
Brody
Hudson
Christian
Cordell
Felix
Henry
Daniel
Mitchell
Ethan
Spencer


----------



## JessiHD

My husbands name is Gabriel, that is pretty unusual but still traditional.


----------



## Ilove

Rio
Sol
Brennan
Vance
Vincent
Maxim
Theodore
Axel
Kamal
Anton


----------



## Ilove

~Roo~ said:


> Sawyer
> Ethan

Locke!


----------



## Ilove

JessiHD said:


> My husbands name is Gabriel, that is pretty unusual but still traditional.

I like Gabriel:thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I like Rio 
x*


----------



## JessiHD

Ilove said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> My husbands name is Gabriel, that is pretty unusual but still traditional.
> 
> I like Gabriel:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! His nickname is Gabs or for me Gabsy.


----------



## ThatGirl

rio
chase
shay


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I had shay on my mind stil unsure thou i might have to just make a list of 1s i like off here 
x*


----------



## new mummy h

Cameron
Warren 
Oliver
Alexander
Ethan
Samuel
Hayden/ Aiden
Arlo
Lucas
Zachary
Caden

xxx


----------



## reallytinyamy

I love warwick and Roman


----------



## xhannahxbanan

I've got my heart set on chace :( but my oh hates it grrrrr


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I am going for River with this baby if its a boy though i did consider Orion. Last pregnancy i thought about leif and dominic.


----------



## beccaboo

charley
caide
brock
aaron
adam
carter
rory
sammy
nathan
sonny
forest
corie
richie

i just threw some out there that i havnt really heard on this site! haha.


----------



## readyforbaby

I love Jack but need to think about it paired as a middle name. I have a dog named Rio so am partial to the name as a girlie - she is a babydoll, and it is very much a feminine name to me though again of course and obviously personal!
I like Leo Jack, Henry Jack, Oswald (oz or Ozzi) Jack, Vaughn Jack, Mason Jack, Maxwell Jack(son- not sure if you like but I think the middle name Jackson is Beautiful!!!) Milo Jackson, Archer Jackson, and I also really like the name Pavel, so Pavel James or Pavel Jax?
Let us know what you chose, as there are a lot of fun and great combos!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*If im having a boy when i find out tomorrow his middle name is definatly jack just cause it was my dads dads name .. and my dad never had a boy and neither did his brother .. and it means alot to my dad and i love the name jack anyways so its good in many ways :] and i know rio as a boys name but i do know a girl called it but its shortened for something cant think what it is though but like you said everyone has there opinions i spose.. i like quite a few names i did like jackson but id spell it jaxon i think but then i can thave Jaxon Jack .. haha  be abit silly most names on here iv added to my list anyways :] cause i forever change my mind  but top names so far i like are ... Evan,Rio(but id spell it Reeo or Reo just to be different lol) liked Kenzie but im on and off with it at the minute .. i like Rory aswell.. i did like Harrison aswel but my friend is calling her lil boy that and she gives birth in 3weeks so i would never do that to her would be abit harsh .. but i dont even know if its a boy yet just have to see 

Love all the comments aswell all the names are lovely i dont not like any if im honest some just arent what id call a boy but if someone else did i wouldnt dislike it if people understand 
x*


----------



## surprise no5

How about Mitchell, Mason, Miles, Bradley, Kyle, Cory or Luca?


----------



## MummaBump

xhannahxbanan said:


> I've got my heart set on chace :( but my oh hates it grrrrr

Me too.... and my OH hates it too!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

when i was pg with maley i wanted Russo for a boy (pronounced Ru-so)


----------



## EstelSeren

I think Artos (variation on Arthur) is a nice strong sounding but unusual name that goes well with Jack. Most of the names I like are very Welsh and don't really travel particularly well when it comes to young children and schools (they're fine for us as we're not planning a move outside of Wales!!).

Possibly find names you like from novels or films you and OH, or just you or OH, like. That's the main reason I'm so dead set on Gwydion as the name of my future son- Gwydion is my favorite character in a series I read and I love the name. I'd probably go for Idris Cai should our 1st baby be a boy though as Idris has family significance for OH and he desperately wants to use it and it would be a shame if we only had 1 son and didn't use that name!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## KaeRit21

ive picked Ellis for a boy out of my list but ive got loads that i had wrote in the back of the name book...im still hunting for something i like for a girl.

other names i liked were...

mason
reuben
logan
jamie
caleb
ethan
niven
javan
taylor
cody

xxxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

If we have a boy we'll call him Arthur which is pretty unusual nowadays, it's in honour of my hubby's dad who's called Arthur too. So we're going for Arthur George but i also adore the name Dashiell, which seems to be unusual because every time i mention it to anyone they screw their face up and look at me like i'm bonkers :mrgreen::shrug:

https://bd.lilypie.com/IJibp1.png 

https://www.alterna-tickers.com/tickers/generated_tickers/8/835158.png

~Bump Buddies with Jox~  :flower:


----------



## bellakristine

Rio Jack! That sounds cool! 

My DH loves the name Hadley for a boy or a girl. It was my great grandfather's middle name. I like it..it's different and not common.


----------



## JessiHD

MrsBandEgglet said:


> If we have a boy we'll call him Arthur which is pretty unusual nowadays, it's in honour of my hubby's dad who's called Arthur too. So we're going for Arthur George but i also adore the name Dashiell, which seems to be unusual because every time i mention it to anyone they screw their face up and look at me like i'm bonkers :mrgreen::shrug:
> 
> https://bd.lilypie.com/IJibp1.png
> 
> https://www.alterna-tickers.com/tickers/generated_tickers/8/835158.png
> 
> ~Bump Buddies with Jox~  :flower:

Oooooh! I like Arthur. Must admit I'm not wild on Dashiell although I do usually like French names.


----------



## Vicyi

Aaden/Aiden
Beau
Blake
Chase 
Corey/Kory
Ellis
Felix
Finley
Finn
Flynn
Franklin
Grayson
Harris 
Harrison
Harvey
Isaac
Jackson
Lachlan/Lochlan
Logan
Luca
Lucas
Maddox
Maliaki
Mason
Micah/Mika/Mikah
Milo
Nathaniel
Noah
Reuben
Riley/Ryley
River
Rivern 
Ryder
Sidney
Theodore/Theo
Tristan
Xavier
Zachary/Zacharia


----------



## angeljewel

Becyboo__x said:


> *If im having a boy when i find out tomorrow his middle name is definatly jack just cause it was my dads dads name .. and my dad never had a boy and neither did his brother .. and it means alot to my dad and i love the name jack anyways so its good in many ways :] and i know rio as a boys name but i do know a girl called it but its shortened for something cant think what it is though but like you said everyone has there opinions i spose.. i like quite a few names i did like jackson but id spell it jaxon i think but then i can thave Jaxon Jack .. haha  be abit silly most names on here iv added to my list anyways :] cause i forever change my mind  but top names so far i like are ... Evan,Rio(but id spell it Reeo or Reo just to be different lol) liked Kenzie but im on and off with it at the minute .. i like Rory aswell.. i did like Harrison aswel but my friend is calling her lil boy that and she gives birth in 3weeks so i would never do that to her would be abit harsh .. but i dont even know if its a boy yet just have to see
> 
> Love all the comments aswell all the names are lovely i dont not like any if im honest some just arent what id call a boy but if someone else did i wouldnt dislike it if people understand
> x*

Love the name Evan, although I'm a bit biased as my LO is called Evan James!!! Just looked on the baby names list for 2008 and it was number 80, so not too popular, but not too unusual, perfect!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Atm im liking Evan the most but i still got a while to go yet so i might find something else i like but i might even turn it around and it be Jack Evan.. instead of Evan Jack but not sure yet i love the name Jack but it is a normal name really and common so might just stick with Jack as middle name as i planned not sure lol :haha:


----------



## BigPlans2010

I really like the name Aidrian. I wouldn't have it myself as it's a friend's ex's name. I think Aidrian Jack sounds good together.


----------



## pixydust

if u like Kenzie but not so sure, how about Kenzo? slightly less common :)
Reece
Jacob
Leo
Braidy
Rory
Pablo, my OH name :)
Mason
Finlay
Oliver, my bro name lol
Brody
Chase
Lyle
Tyler


----------



## beccaboo

Brody Jack

Landon Jack

Andrew Jack

?


----------



## annaelise

My friend has called her baby boy Taryn. Her husband is welsh so its a welsh name. But I was on holiday in wales recently and found a book of Welsh baby names and guess what, Taryn wasn't even in there. Anyone else heard of this name?


----------



## annaelise

Another friend of mine has called her son Ieuen . pronounced, "Yiiyan". This also is welsh but again I've not heard it before.


----------



## pudgies

For boys we like Archie and Alfie :)


----------



## beccaboo

annaelise said:


> My friend has called her baby boy Taryn. Her husband is welsh so its a welsh name. But I was on holiday in wales recently and found a book of Welsh baby names and guess what, Taryn wasn't even in there. Anyone else heard of this name?

YES, but on an actress. My favorite actually, Taryn Manning.
(crazy beautiful, Alot like love, 8 mile, crossroads etc)

lovely name, for a girl though :/


----------



## moomoo

Caleb Jack
Jared Jack
Maurice Jack
Ronnie Jack

xx


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I think Chay is a very good name but then I'm biased as that's what my husband is called :D


----------



## mrscupcake

Me and my hubby like Evan or Theo! Really LOVE luca but someone else in the family has it! xxx


----------



## sarah1989

annaelise said:


> My friend has called her baby boy Taryn. Her husband is welsh so its a welsh name. But I was on holiday in wales recently and found a book of Welsh baby names and guess what, Taryn wasn't even in there. Anyone else heard of this name?

I had a friend growing up named Taryn, she was the only one I have ever heard with that name. I think it is very pretty, but much more feminine than masculine in my opinion.


----------

